# Testen von Applets - versch. Browser und Java Versionen?



## richardX (11. Okt 2008)

Testen von Applets - versch. Browser und Java Versionen?

Klar kann man sowas mit VmWare einrichten. Gibt es jedoch einen Weg direkt unter Windows mehrere Browser und Java Versionen zu testen?

Also Firefox 2, 3, IE 6, 7 und Java 5, 6, 6u10 ?


Danke!!!


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (11. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

*zum Testen von mehreren Java-Versionen:* nach meiner Erfahrung kann man mehrere Versionen parallel installieren. Welche Version dann von einem Applet benutzt wird, kann man in der einbettenden HTML-Seite im OBJECT- bzw. EMBED-Tag (letzteres ist sehr veraltet) festlegen. Wenn die Seite derartig angepasst wird, ist sie aber aus Kundensicht nicht mehr universell.

*Mehrere Versionen des Internet Explorers:* es existieren im Web Anleitungen, auf einem PC mehrere Versionen parallel zu installieren. Aber das ist kein "offizieller" Weg. Inwiefern eine solche "geschraubte" Umgebung noch als verlässliche Testplattform gelten kann, steht in den Sternen.

*Mehrere Firefox-Versionen:* soll relativ reibungslos funktionieren, man muss allerdings die Profile sauber getrennt halten.


----------



## ice-breaker (11. Okt 2008)

Ist der Browser nicht eigentlich relativ Schnuppe, weil Java-Applets nicht gerade viel mit dem Browser zu tun haben, ausser dass dieser die Vm startet und darstellt ?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Okt 2008)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist der Browser nicht eigentlich relativ Schnuppe, weil Java-Applets nicht gerade viel mit dem Browser zu tun haben, ausser dass dieser die Vm startet und darstellt ?



So ist es gedacht.
Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der IE 7 unter Windows XP abstürzt, wenn über das Java-Plugin-Controlpanel Laufzeitparameter angegeben werden, die mit der Speicherverwaltung der VM zu tun haben. Die Kombination IE 7 /Vista und IE 6/XP hat dieses Problem nicht. Ab Java 1.6 Patchlevel 10 soll das Problem auch unter XP behoben sein. Firefox ist davon ganz verschont.

Ich betreue eine Applet-Anwendung (nicht selbst programmiert, lerne gerade Java).

Diese Anwendung (ich will das nicht verallgemeinern) ist auch recht wählerisch, was das OBJECT- bzw. EMBED-Tag (HTML) betrifft. Unter Firefox funktoniert die Einbindung des Applets in die Seite leider nur mit veralteten EMBED-Element.


----------



## maki (12. Okt 2008)

Selenium, vielleicht noch mit Virtuellen Maschinen, zB. VMWare.

Einfach ist anders.


----------

